# Goodbye Xmas Yorkshire Pudding



## Kestevan (23 Nov 2015)

Mrs Kes and I have just signed up for this one on the 3rd January... Nowt like starting the Audax year early.

http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/16-611/

Just a little concerned about the amount of climbing involved....Not sure I'll be able to handle such extreme elevation changes.


----------



## Keith Oates (23 Nov 2015)

Eat the Christmas Pudding you'll have 8 days to get it out of your system.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## graham bowers (23 Nov 2015)

I'm signed up on the GCYP on 3rd Jan too. I'm doing the Flowers to Furnace on 5th December as well by the way.


----------



## Saluki (23 Nov 2015)

That looks a great route. Right up my alley. Hubster was born and raised around there and knows it well. He said he wouldn't mind that route himself. In the summer though, when it's warmer


----------



## DCLane (23 Nov 2015)

Kestevan said:


> Mrs Kes and I have just signed up for this one on the 3rd January... Nowt like starting the Audax year early.http://www.aukweb.net/events/detail/16-611/


 
* technically the audax year's already started; I've a 200 in the bank from this month. Just need a 300, 400 and a 600 for my SR. But anyway ...

I did a 25 mile TT along part of that route earlier this year.

And I'm intending riding GCYP as well ...

... just maybe a tad slower. Without the TT helmet. Or the skinsuit. And maybe on a different bike.


----------



## robjh (23 Nov 2015)

Yorkshire pudding at Christmas? Whatever next?


----------



## pawl (23 Nov 2015)

robjh said:


> Yorkshire pudding at Christmas? Whatever next?


Agree.Utter sacralidge


----------



## Rob and Alison (29 Nov 2015)

We have just sent off our entries for this one.
It will be our first Audax - at last! We had planned to ride a local one from Ludford in September but Alison had to have some abdominal surgery, which took out possible oct and nov rides too.

We fully expect to occupy the LR positions here, we have ridden further and also in January, but our rides of this sort of distance tend to be more leisurely paced with longer breaks, than the time constraints of Audax.

Looking forward to starting our Audax campaign though.


----------



## Scoosh (29 Nov 2015)

Kestevan said:


> Just a little concerned about the amount of climbing involved....Not sure I'll be able to handle such extreme elevation changes.


 I can hardly ride to the shops and back with elevation like that !


----------



## DCLane (2 Jan 2016)

For those riding it I should be on my blue Ridgeback that I rode PBP on. It'll be a soggy day unless you get round quick.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Jan 2016)

The audax page say it is 103 km in length but RideWithGps only makes it 95.4 km - that is a BIG difference!


----------



## Rob and Alison (2 Jan 2016)

Colin, the gpx file sent out by the organiser gives a different distance to the one linked from the AUK page to ridewithgps. Although we think that still gives a discrepancy!
We will see.

DCLane we will be on our Galaxy's as per the pic herewith. Do try to say hello at the start - that is likely to be the only time we will see you!

We think we are ready and, while Alison is a little nervous, we are really looking forward to our first taste of Audax, even if it seems likely to have a soggy finale.


----------



## DCLane (3 Jan 2016)

Rode this today; went out quick to avoid the rain and (almost) missed it finishing at 12.30pm: https://www.strava.com/activities/462049873

I _think_ I said hello to you @Rob and Alison on my way back from the first control - not sure. Either way hopefully you enjoyed the event.

Sorry if I missed other CC'ers too; I was shifting!


----------



## Kestevan (3 Jan 2016)

Didn't miss the rain.. Could have done with a canoe for the last 15K.

Not helped by the fact that after getting back to the cafe found it was only 95K. Had to ride round the industrial estates a couple of times in order to do the ton...

Nice timing though. As I was pulling into the carpark at the end, rear mech hanger decided to disintegrate and mech tried to climb through the wheel. No real damage but a pita.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jan 2016)

Kestevan said:


> Not helped by the fact that after getting back to the cafe found it was only 95K. Had to ride round the industrial estates a couple of times in order to do the ton...


Er ...


ColinJ said:


> The audax page say it is 103 km in length but RideWithGps only makes it 95.4 km - that is a BIG difference!


----------



## Kestevan (3 Jan 2016)

Not a BIG difference.... Just 3 times round the distribution centre


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jan 2016)

Kestevan said:


> Not a BIG difference.... Just 3 times round the distribution centre


Not BIG in the great scheme of things, but about 8% short of the published distance is a pretty big discrepancy! They must have chopped a sizeable chunk out of the original route to lose that distance.


----------

